# Dog's back legs clicking



## jamesr

Hey all, you've helped me in the past and I hope you can help me again. 

My dog is about 3 years old now, and he is a staff cross. Over the past 3 weeks his back legs have started 'clicking'. To start off with it was just when he was getting up from the sitting position but now it slowly starting to happen as he walks around. It doesn't seem to be causing him any problems or discomfort.

Should I be very worried by this? Is there anything I can do about it? Does he really need to go to the vets so they can check him out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

Sorry I don't have any advice on what you can do about it... but yes, I would suggest you get him checked at the vets to see what's going on.

He may be in pain, even though you feel he doesn't look/seem it.


----------



## andrea 35

conditions such as hip dysplacia can be common in even young dogs , im not saying it is that but clicking hips can often be a sign , i would take him to the vets he may need to be x rayed , this will show the condition of the joint and any wear and tear from lack of cartillage between the joint itself . if it is then it can be controlled with carefull exercise and as with our 2 labs sometimes a cartillage boosting course of injections can be given , things like glucosamine and condroitin help too , i give both of mine glucosamine i buy them online from simply supplements the human variety is best as often dog variants cost more and are no different .


----------



## Guest

same, ild take him to a vet...he could have early knee or hip probs accuring and they could get worse if left.

if there is anything wrong that could end up serious its best to catch it early then later aint it .

i had a 3 year old english bully whos knees clicked...she ended up aving a op to put them rite.

my deaf girl ( english bully ) i ave here now sometimes clicks but thats due to her hip probs, shes only 2 btw


----------



## momentofmadness

Quite often ligaments can become slack and then joints start to make a clicking sound..lol That is what happens with my joints..

Also my Horses back stifle does this.. and I am told it shouldn't affect her, She won't fail a vetting for it..

But I would take him to the vets and let them check her over


----------



## marianne

My sweet Cody and sweet Bailey had those problems. Bailey had doube hip dysplasia and knee problems and Cody had knee problem. They both had knee surgeries. Definitely would take them to see your Vet. Hopefully not serious, but the supplements mentioned would be good. Fish or flax seed oil can be beneficial too. I would restrict excercise until you visit your Vet.

Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## robbsr

A 'Popping' or 'Clicking' noise from joints is common. Many dogs develop these clicking/popping sounds in the joint during recovery from ligament injury whether or not they have had surgery, and then have the sounds fade away over time. While these noises can be quite disturbing for the dog's person, the sounds are not an indication that surgical intervention is necessarily required. 
---- There are several possible causes for these poppings/clickings. The cause for these sounds often cannot be diagnosed with certainty. A torn meniscus is one possibility, but there are also several other possible causes for these sounds. Even if there is a torn or damaged meniscus, that does not mean surgery is necessarily appropriate.
---- Some vets will tell a client that noises from a dog's stifle joint mean there is meniscal injury and that this means surgery is necessary. A vet who claims to be certain that clicking/popping noises mean your dog needs surgery is at least injudicious, and possibly dishonest.
---- If you or I went to a good orthopedic specialist because we had clicking/popping in our knee but no other symptoms (such as locking-up of the joint), this would not be seen as justification for surgery.


----------



## Dolcan0506

We have a 5 year old black Labrador, whose back left leg (we think its that one) has started to click when she walks. We were worried about this and so took her to see our vet, but because she was so tense he could not get a good feel and suggested doing xrays.

We took her on Friday and she had several xrays on both her left and right legs, but the vet said that he went through them with a fine tooth comb and cannot see anything wrong. He said that her hips are perfect, her knees are perfect, there is no sign of arthritis. He said he moved her legs about whilst she was under but could not hear any clicking at all. 

Since she came home, she is still clicking every time she walks. She does seem in pain and is not limping etc, do we just take it that she just clicks and that there is nothing actually wrong with her?

We have started to give her glucosamine and chondroitin vitamins and also cod liver oil capsules.
Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Stevenruiz

Dolcan0506 said:


> We have a 5 year old black Labrador, whose back left leg (we think its that one) has started to click when she walks. We were worried about this and so took her to see our vet, but because she was so tense he could not get a good feel and suggested doing xrays.
> 
> We took her on Friday and she had several xrays on both her left and right legs, but the vet said that he went through them with a fine tooth comb and cannot see anything wrong. He said that her hips are perfect, her knees are perfect, there is no sign of arthritis. He said he moved her legs about whilst she was under but could not hear any clicking at all.
> 
> Since she came home, she is still clicking every time she walks. She does seem in pain and is not limping etc, do we just take it that she just clicks and that there is nothing actually wrong with her?
> 
> We have started to give her glucosamine and chondroitin vitamins and also cod liver oil capsules.
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


Same thing is happening to my dog. Whatever happened to your lab?


----------



## Stevenruiz

jamesr said:


> Hey all, you've helped me in the past and I hope you can help me again.
> 
> My dog is about 3 years old now, and he is a staff cross. Over the past 3 weeks his back legs have started 'clicking'. To start off with it was just when he was getting up from the sitting position but now it slowly starting to happen as he walks around. It doesn't seem to be causing him any problems or discomfort.
> 
> Should I be very worried by this? Is there anything I can do about it? Does he really need to go to the vets so they can check him out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Whatever happened to your dog?


----------



## Andy D

Some dogs legs click like in humans even if you went to your gp with klicking knees, They more than likely wouldn't do anything as long as you can still walk fine and not limping so dog would be same, The basterd with animals is they can't tell you there pain score :'( and dogs can handle alot more pain than us humans I'd imagine.


----------

